# "Montblanc" equivalent



## Angelo49 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi,
What pen kit would be most comparable to a Montblanc twist ball point?
Or which are the "better" twist mechanisms and refills?
Thanks, Angelo


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 23, 2008)

8mm round top euro that uses a parker type refill is similar to the classic Montblanc ballpoints.  However, I have seen some that look similar to a sierra.


----------

